

Can Microsoft Make You ‘Bing’? - jdp23
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/31/technology/with-the-bing-search-engine-microsoft-plays-the-underdog.html

======
michaelcampbell
When it provides a better service than the competition, I'll switch. Until
then, its market share coincidentally more or less reflects my valuation of it
in terms of effectiveness.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Interestingly (to me, anyway), I happened across this just 15 hours later:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2827703>

